
Features To Make GitHub An Awesome Platform - tav
http://tav.espians.com/4-features-to-make-github-an-awesome-platform.html
======
defunkt
I want to do all of this stuff. Great post.

~~~
technoweenie
I've been wanting OAuth for stuff like <http://calendaraboutnothing.com/>.
There's no way we should advocate entering GitHub passwords or API tokens into
a 3rd party web apps.

~~~
boucher
Agreed! I want to build our entire community site around Github, but I don't
want people to provide their usernames/passwords, and I'd prefer a way to
specify whether or not they're providing access to SSH keys, which I don't
need.

------
SlyShy
Hm. I have something like this already setup privately. It's just a Node.js
app that routes post requests to the private-access git address. I suppose I
should clean it up and release it.

------
steveklabnik
I would love to do this. Maybe not these features exactly, but eventually,
with Hackety Hack, I'd like to make the website be a "github lite." Github
without git. All the social stuff, none of the complicated git stuff.
Eventually, offer a path to migrate programs to a real github account proper.
This is still a bit far off... but an API would make it much easier.

~~~
jrockway
Why does github have to do this? You can do it yourself.

~~~
steveklabnik
And I probably will. It's just always easier to make a few API calls than to
re-implement something in its entirety.

------
tav
I registerd gitapps.com a year ago — it's now expiring, but I'd be happy to
donate it (renew it and transfer it) if anyone comes up with a really cool use
for it...

------
tophat02
I wonder if there's any more "social" that could be put into GitHub's already
"social" platform. For example: I always thought it would be nice to have a
forum system (separate from the issue tracker) so that each repository could
have a discussion forum.

I guess in general what I'm saying is it'd be nice to have some facebook- or
forum-like ways for developers to chat amongst each other (either in the
context of a repository or not).

------
JimBastard
<http://hook.io> actually will be solving a lot of these issues.....on a
larger scale

